# [Project] Server Underground



## kikicoco1334 (Nov 27, 2011)

Most of you guys don't really know me yet, My name is Tu Fu (yeah for real no BS!), I am from Brentwood TN. I like to just build random stuff, and link them up with my central mainframe aka. my big server and play around. 
Here is a little project I have done not terribly long ago.

System Setup. (#1023000)
Atom 330
BOXD945GCLF2D
1x2GB Gskill Pi 1066 (with out heatsink wouldn't fit with heatsink)
120W Power supply
1x 80GB 7200RPM 2.5in HDD for OS
2x 1TB 7200RPM for file (the one hanging out side of the case)





This rig mainly used to manage my school work, and keep my projects on file so I can access it any where and any time I want.


Motherboard is BOXD945GCLF2D, it's got absolutely no overclocking ability at all. So instead of benching it and playing around with it I got a 120W case and turned it into a Micro server code name Server Underground.







Here is an idea of how TINY this board is.





Even tho the computer was not overclocked at all, but i still wanna keep it as cool as it can be, if you didn't know, Tennessee is in the south, it's kinda hot as hell in the summer time 
So I remembered I got 10 of those full copper CoolerMaster NB/SB coolers









And as you can see there after installing the CoolerMaster "CPU" cooler 
Oh wait! there wasn't a fan on the CPU heatsink before! :shadedshu
The one with fan is it's Northbridge and the black heatsink is the Southbridge 







Closed Case Back view 





Closed Case with HDD view from back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice simple/fun project.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 27, 2011)

The big PITA is that your cooling problems are due to Intel FAILING the chipset for the original Atom (incl. 330) lineup.

Although you have a fan on the 330, you probably don't need it.  You DO need the fan on the chipset though! And the "copper" would be better on the chipset than the CPU. IIRC the Atom 330 TDP is 8W max, whereas the 945GC is 22W. Get the cooling on the chipset!

**********

Consider retiring your MB and replacing it with a D525 based board. The chipset is much cooler. Overall, not much faster, about 10-20%, but you can probably run it silent.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ahh Thanks bro, gonna just swap the two coolers real quick.

I am kind of short on cash ATM, I have no idea what happened in the last few days, but all my rig went down and now I have to fix them all, I had to put all my extra water blocks and camera stuff in the FS section to make some cash to repair my main rigs.

I have always wanted to get the D525 or the Z530 just didn't have the cash for it


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2011)

What does the case look like from the front? Looks nice!


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah! I apologize just flat out forgot to get a picture of the face lol
Trying to redo the heatsink gonna take a pix when I'm done there


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 27, 2011)

Whats your location?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-AT5ION...therboards&hash=item35b751fed8#ht_1509wt_1265

Not sure what it will sell for, but if you can get $40 or less, plus stick of ram needed (cheap).

Then sell your old 330 and ram. Worth doing IMO. You "mainframe" will be silent, and consume half the electricity or less.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG! thank you soooooooooo much!

that's what i been WANTING when i got my current


----------

